# Dépassement du nombre d'argument - shell



## SuperCed (21 Décembre 2006)

J'ai un gros problème avec un répertoire contenant énormément de fichiers.
Ce nombre de fichier dépasse les 6000.
A partir de ce moment là, la plupart des commandes standards ne fonctionnent plus correctement.
Ainsi, si la commande "ls" fonctionne bien, les masques ne fonctionnent plus.
Si on fait un ls  *_350.jpg, alors on obtient une erreur :
-sh: /bin/ls: Liste d'arguments trop longue

Savez-vous comment résoudre ce problème sur l'ensemble des commandes? Le problème se pose aussi sur d'autres commandes comme svn avec le même message d'erreur.

Merci!


----------



## maousse (22 Décembre 2006)

il faut passer à l'outil des chefs dans ces cas-là : find et xargs conjugués.
http://www.kalamazoolinux.org/tech/find.html


----------



## SuperCed (22 Décembre 2006)

J'ai trouvé ça aussi :

```
[FONT=courier]ls -l | grep "_350_.*\.jpg$"
```

Merci, comme ça j'ai 2 alternatives.
[/FONT]


----------



## tatouille (26 Décembre 2006)

SuperCed a dit:


> J'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a aussi :
> 
> ```
> [FONT=courier]ls -l | grep "_350_.*\.jpg$"
> ...



plus rapide que le ls -l 


```
find /path/to/jpeg -type file | grep -e '_350_.*\.jpg'[FONT=courier]
[/FONT]
```
puisque tu vas etre obliger d'utiliser quelque chose du genre pour j'imagine recup&#233;rer le filename


```
ls -l | grep "_350_.*\.jpg$" | awk -F " " '{print $9}'[FONT=courier]
[/FONT]
```


----------

